# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Eastman MD515 Mandolin with Schertler Products Giveaway

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
Eastman MD515 Mandolin with Schertler Products Giveaway

In celebration of the upcoming holiday season, Eastman Handcrafted Guitars and Mandolins and Schertler are combining efforts with the Mandolin Cafe to give away a complete performance set of products to a lucky visitor to the Mandolin Cafe web site. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

georgesmith

----------


## Tydees

To dream the impossible dream... :Sleepy: 

Here's hoping luck is with me. I would love to win something from Eastman Handcrafted Guitars.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## McQ7

Perfect for a brand new dad! (Also love my Eastman acoustic, and have really wanted an Eastman mandolin to go with it)

----------


## Blombie

I have an Eastman A style but have a big case of scroll envy and would love an F
   style

----------


## The dman

I love my MD 605 but it needs a F style brother  :Smile:

----------


## robert.najlis

Wonderful idea, thank you!

----------


## 46gibson

:Grin: I'm all in. What great prizes! 46Gibson

----------


## PipeSmokeMcGee

One can make a Christmas wish! 

I have been learning and have been seeking a deal on an Eastman to upgrade to from my Rogue!  This would be better than any deal!

----------


## jmac803

Beautiful... someone (me, I hope) will have a very nice Christmas!

----------


## Jim Ferguson

As always...........thanks Scott for these opportunities.

----------


## crash1973

This has to be the most awesome giveaway!! WoW!  :Grin:

----------


## Samurai19

Worth a shot. I'm new to mandolin and would love this thing.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Very nice contest; thanks a lot!

----------


## evanreilly

The top on the mandolin has a very unique 'distressed finish' look to it.  Interesting tailpiece also.
Nice looking instrument.

----------


## Russ Donahue

Looks like a nice giveaway...thanks for organizing this.
Russ Donahue

----------


## 9lbShellhamer

Sweet. This baby is mine since I didn't win the previous name-the-mandolin contest right?!  :Grin:  

This will forever cure my scroll envy since I just plunked down some $$$ on an A style!

----------


## Bill Lemerise

Can't wait to register!

----------


## Brandon Sumner

Nice! It would be a perfect mate for my Md 505!

----------


## Susan H.

Nice combo pack. Wouldn't mind having that setup! Wow.

----------


## kevino

I want this

----------


## Killian King

I'm in, just so long as I don't have to name anything.

----------


## redthebarber

This is awesome. I already own 2 eastman mandolins and one guitar. Their instruments are amazing.

----------


## Rockyjohnstone

Dear Santa... Let me know where to forward my address;-

----------


## cruelcracker

Would you look at the finish on that puppy!?

----------


## TEvans

Oh boy. I want this.

----------


## tripp

sure would beat the "Rogue" beginners Mandolin I have now. :-)

----------


## Michael Richmond

Looks like a nice rig.

----------


## Jamie S

What a beauty! This is the slightly more sophisticated cousin to my 305.

I would give it a very happy home!

----------


## buccaneer78

Lovely. Wouldn't mind having that setup!  :Grin:

----------


## bodatcha

ooo...yes please!

----------


## Travis

Wowza!! This is sweeet! I'm asking for an eastman a for Christmas!

----------


## ChefMike

Christmas wish.

----------


## Michael Bridges

Even though I'm pretty sure to be on the "Naughty" list, maybe Santa could just cut me some slack?

----------


## edandjudy3946

ahhh..the perfect friend for my new Bulldog F #74 ....and I still have a corner in the music room

----------


## dharma-bum

Oh,boy!! What a generous giveaway! Sure would be a step up from my Oscar Schmidt. Beautiful!

----------


## LisaA

The wants, the WANTS!  :Crying: 

Seriously, this is a truly outstanding, amazing, wonderful thing.  Please, Kharma, smile on me.

----------


## Matt Spencer

What a great opportunity to get some top grade gear. Too bad I have terrible luck. :Smile:

----------


## Bob DeVellis

Very generous offer.  Someone will be getting a very special Christmas present.

----------


## Eliot Greenspan

now that would be an awesome Xmas gift!

----------


## Frohling

Just what I need  :Mandosmiley: 

Greeting from Denmark

----------


## Michael Eck

Want. Need. Desire. Please. Yes. Thank you.

----------


## Kevin Trudo

Here's to hope and the non existent budget in this house. Good luck to all of you.

----------


## flyod

HO HO HO, Santa I have been a good boy.  :Laughing:  Sure would like this under the x-mass tree

----------


## jmayhew

i would love this for may reasons. never hurts to try...

----------


## jfmoseley410

What better way to add another instrument without the wife getting mad! :Grin:

----------


## Mrjoedanny

Beautiful set. I'd love to add this to my equipment. It'd definitely be an upgrade from my current instruments (especially my mando) and my little amp. I hope whoever gets it uses it well!

----------


## RFMando

Wow, Very Nice!!  Please!!  :Smile:

----------


## jwhiston

This is my first post on the cafe. Sure would great if it resulted in a new mandolin!

----------


## Michael Bridges

Everybody make sure to click the link in the OP, where details are laid out. Entries don't begin until Nov. 30.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Beautiful set of equipment. Sure would help out for the gig I hope to play come this next year. 
 Thank you so much Scott for heading this up! It will be a beautiful gift to someone to enjoy for a really long time. 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Andy Boden

An Eastman mandolin seems to be the perfect instrument for any 'colour' of music - does it come with 'Wings'?

----------


## georgesmith

i would love to play a mandolin this nice!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## georgesmith

i like it!

----------


## jgs2n

Love the cafe and eastman mandolins.

----------


## rainbow

Killer deal,  love my name in that hat!

----------


## IndyGuitarMan

I hope this is my lucky day, I would love to win this mandolin!

----------


## manwithamando

Oh how this would make my year.. and likely the following 10 haha :Laughing:

----------


## singola.eder

it's a dream!  I Play now a eastman A 615 and have build in a pickup-system I think form LR baggs.

----------


## Densmore

I swoon over the scroll!

----------


## Gplayer

Since I'm an Eastman fan anyway...I'm in.

----------


## Londy

This would be the perfect prize to win for dealing with one of the most $&!tty years I have ever had.  I need a break and this could do the trick.  I would love an F style mando!

----------


## bigskygirl

I'm having fun with my 315 but wouldn't turn down this one.

----------


## Timmando1

What a fantastic give away....thanks very much to Eastman and Schertler! :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## dmac

Pick me Pick me! I would be pleased and honored to win something from Eastman Handcrafted Guitars and Mandolins and Schertler. (fingers crossed!)  :Grin:

----------


## Grizmaster

yes please

----------


## JonDevin

I would love some new toys.

----------


## dreadhead

Beautiful mandolin...that I'd love to own!

----------


## Lopy

This would be great! I'm searching for an amp system for a while.. and this mando is wonderful!

----------


## Jimmy Kittle

Perfect for Christmas!!!!

----------


## Mike Knapp

Best of luck to everyone, if you win and I don't, I'll do my best not to hunt you for sport.

----------


## Jean Christophe

Good luck to everyone. This mandolin is beautiful!

----------


## Bill Snyder

*POSTING IN THIS THREAD DOES NOT ENTER YOU INTO THE DRAWING.* Click the link in the opening post. The contest does not start until Nov. 30.

----------


## rb3868

What an excellent package!  I love the way my Eastman plays

----------


## hanknc

Let me be the first to congratulate me!

----------


## Thomas Chapmond

I would be a worthy owner of this mando and accessories.

----------


## ki' ho'alu Ken

Cool!!!

----------


## allenhopkins

Hey, why not?  Never enough mandolins...

----------


## Gene Summers

That would look nice at Christmas, under the tree!  :Smile:

----------


## sellvan

I have a 615 i purchased 11 years ago. It just keeps getting better.

----------


## Monette

That is awesome!

----------


## tassiespirit

That's awesome, hope it goes to a good home - like mine.

----------


## Milhouse

That's great. 
I'm looking for a replacement of my Greg Bennett MA2E.

----------


## GRW3

An Eastman 515 was my first Archtop mandolin. It served me well until I traded it in for my Weber an electro acoustic version would be great.

----------


## Chadah77

Would love to win!

----------


## irishflynn

Merry Christmas to me  :Smile: 
 :Smile:

----------


## opie wan

I have an Eastman Viola but no mandolin.  I have MAS and if I don't get an Eastman my head may explode.  This would, indeed, be a tragedy because my head is rather large and it would make a huge mess. (7 1/2 or more)

----------


## jonny250

Very nice of Eastman to do this  :Smile:

----------


## szifty

it all looks totally stunning! fingers crossed for everyone. not a mandolin owner but sorely want to be thanks to Mr. Marshall, mr. Thile and mr. Bush!! Good luuuuuucckkkk!

----------


## jesse13579

That would be a dream come true.  I have a very cheap a body right now and would love a nice F body mando to play.

----------


## mandodanny

I never won anything music related in my life...........that would be a great start  :Smile:

----------


## Clef

Maybe I'll win!

----------


## notneils

Well, short of the elusive gift of world peace, winning this would about make my Christmas.

----------


## Ciaran

Absolutely Beautiful.

If I was lucky enough to win this fantastic prize it would make a huge difference to my live setup, no more stuggling with feedback and a lack of high end clarity from my present Mandolady.

Good Luck to All :Smile:

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Fine combination and a generous offer, I know a deserving musician.

----------


## MandoHog

Oh please, not me? That's all I need is another mandolin. Well, come to think of it, that IS all I need. Always....

----------


## mandolirius

Interesting how a giveaway like this draws responses from those who rarely, if ever, post anything to the forum.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## catfacemeowmers

YEHAWWWWWWWWWWW!!! Yippi kai uuuooooo! I gotta win me the grand ole prize! Gettin' out all my troll dolls and rabbits feet for this one!!! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## RubyTooz

A nice looking instrument from respected manufacturer.

----------


## mando-mom

wow! perfect gift!

----------


## almight_e_thor

If only I could be the lucky fellar this time  :Wink:

----------


## pmadison

Would be a nice addition to my collection.

----------


## roady43

This will be my entry to the non-bowlback-mandolin-world  :Wink:  - great fun!

----------


## Scotty Hendricks

What a great Christmas present this would make. To me!

----------


## StefanTheO

As we are singin the traditional swedish Christmas song "Christmas lasts until Easter"... I really hope this "Christmas ends with an Eastman! ..for me

----------


## HDLuers

Keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Congrats! T. Becker, a fellow Floridian!

----------

MaggieMae

----------


## mandroid

I would have been Happy with the Amp , now having MAS in remission..

----------


## blueridgemandolin

Would be a great mandolin to own.
Dan

----------

